# Money well spent



## Martin (24 Jan 2008)

After another virtual shopping trip via ebay to Aquatic Magic, it got me thinking as to  how much I have spent on various flora, fauna and hardware. Now I've not been into the obsession anywhere near as long as most of you guys, but have still managed to spend a small fortune. You know how it is when you convince yourself (and your other half) that you need to upgrade your lighting or replace your kit with some snazzy glassware,(still can't afford the ADA gear yet though)or there is room for just one more plant.I try to keep a record of how much I am spending/investing in the hobby, just out of interest and to judge whether I have an average expenditure or an unhealthy obsession for buying aquatic gadgets, please share your thoughts and confessions with me.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2008)

I must have spent well over a grand in my first year in the hobby.  Most of it needlessly.  

But the lessons learned were essential and helped me get to the privilaged position I find myself in now. 

If it's not getting you into financial trouble, and you're enjoying it - then why not spend a lot?  By spending you are also investing into the future of the industry.

There are a lot 'worser' things to spend on.  I saw someone pile 30 pound coins into a fruit machine earlier today.  All I could think of what a nice piece of wood that would have bought.   I'm not sure who is worse! 

For me the issue now is mainly _time_ spent on the hobby.  My wife has to give me the odd reality chack now and again and remind me that I indeed have a wife and two children...   

But those that know me, know that my family come first really.  I just get a little side-tracked by things like UKAPS. 

Anyway, what I'm saying is I think one can have a healthy obsession, as long as it does not compromise what is important.


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jan 2008)

George is right IMO, compromise is the key.
I earn a few bob and i could spend it down the pub with the boys every other day watchin that football thingy but i don't, i spend it on what could be classed as a nice piece of furniture and at least i'm in the same room as my wife. Never the less it still winds her up from time to time, "you talk to me but you always have one eye on that bloody fish tank" she says LOL.
If all the bills are payed and wifey is happy then spend i will


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Jan 2008)

Similar to George I spent over Â£1k on glassware, new filter, new heater, CO2, substrates, plants, wood etc in the year I first went planted and now spend virtually nothing.  Just ferts, a few plants and fish food.

Andy


----------



## TDI-line (24 Jan 2008)

There should be another voting section for unhealthy spending, that is where my vote would go....but then i hadn't found this cool website.

Tank Â£1400
Dennerle setup Â£1000
T5 lights Â£500
Filters Â£300
Livestock/plants ???

They know me well at my local lfs now.


----------



## sks (24 Jan 2008)

TDI-line,

What size and type tank did you blow Â£1400 on? Did it come with a cabinet and fittings?

My general view of fishkeeping, and mind that this is coming from someone who is basically fish only freshwater, was that the capital costs are high but the running costs are minimal as long as you knew what you were doing.

If you don't, you end up spending a lot of money fixing problems or following advice that leads you up the garden path (no pun intended).

The above comments don't generally apply to reef keeping, that literally eats money.


----------



## Moss Man (24 Jan 2008)

If you think your spending too much on the hobby just compare it to reefkeepers, that always makes me feel better.


----------



## andy (24 Jan 2008)

More money and more fish tanks than i dare to think about   

20 years of reef keeping, 30 years of FW trop keeping, ponds galore and now a 3,000 gallon koi pond.   

But what a boring life it would be without fishkeeping


----------



## TDI-line (24 Jan 2008)

Sks, my tank is an Akva-Stabil Effect-line 720. And it's my second one, but that is another story lol.

http://www.lemmikkiexpress.fi/product_catalog.php?c=137

I will post pics when i have the aquascape materials in the white room.


----------



## Martin (24 Jan 2008)

There was a third option in the vote, -" I'm out of control, pass me the ADA catalogue", but for some reason it didn't appear when I submitted the topic. Mr Moderator is it possible you could add this third option, pretty please


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Jan 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> There was a third option in the vote, -" I'm out of control, pass me the ADA catalogue", but for some reason it didn't appear when I submitted the topic. Mr Moderator is it possible you could add this third option, pretty please



Done!
I think you would have been able to do this by editing your initial post, but it's not a problem!.  After you've entered each bit of text in the poll field you need to click the 'Add Option' button to include it in your poll.


----------



## sks (24 Jan 2008)

TDI-line,

You got your tank all the way from Finland? Don't some UK company do the same style? Did it come with that nice cabinet? I have a 6'x2'x2' all glass with double base and I swear never to touch large glass tanks again considering the grief just to move it in place.

ADA do a 6'x2'x2' braceless in 15mm, it's quite scary to move something like that.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jan 2008)

interesting you mention tank size, It's something that doesn't crop up anywhere near enough as it should.
A guide to what sizes suit what kind of layouts would be ideal. 
I'm considering 2 tank ATM, 4x2x2 or 2x1x1 the 4foot would replace all of my tanks, the 2x1x1 would be another tank, probably an iwagumi.


----------



## Martin (24 Jan 2008)

Cheers eds


----------



## bugs (24 Jan 2008)

I've spent quite a lot but if I divide it by 20+ years of fishkeeping it does not work out to a great deal. The cost seems to occur in peaks - usually when I decide to redo the tank. Planted tanks represented probably the most expensive and time consuming "flavour".

I've recently decreased the lighting, stripped out the CO2, and stopped dosing and don't plan to go back down that avenue again. El Natural is the new direction - when I get round to finding the time to set the tank up properly. In the meantime, the original plants have adjusted to the demise of the high-tech, grow at a more sensible pace, and look altogether more natural and pleasing.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jan 2008)

Sks, the tank was sourced in the Uk, but that was the only link i could find that showed the volume and caninet of the whole aquarium.

But yes moving it is a job and a half. I'm just glad if got concrete floors downstairs.


----------



## Arana (25 Jan 2008)

I spent loads whilst climbing the learning curve, spending should stay under contol...  
unless i buy another tank 
oh and i'm planning a pond in the spring   more money


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jan 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> There should be another voting section for unhealthy spending, that is where my vote would go....but then i hadn't found this cool website.
> 
> Tank Â£1400
> Dennerle setup Â£1000
> ...



I've seen this tank in the flesh.  It's awesome and will blow everyone away when it has a decent 'scape.


----------



## Terry (25 Jan 2008)

As a novice in my first year in the hobby I've spent  a lot on my tank and am now trying to persuade my partner for another tank.

So hopefully my LFS will be seeing even more of me and taking more of my cash!


----------



## Themuleous (26 Jan 2008)

I don't spend a fortune on my tanks, I wish I had the money to though, ok you don't need to spend endless amounts but getting decent stuff in rhe first place actually IMHO works out cheaper in the long run.  Plants being a classic example, get decent plants is half the battle, so its worth spending a bit more on them.

Sam


----------

